
Asteroid To Buzz Earth Monday, June 27th - wglb
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/highlights/124430479.html
======
erickhill
More like a tiny little asteroid, or mega-meteoroid.

------
Brewer
How come you never see cool things in North America? I guess we'll just have
to make do and carry on with our software-infested careers.

~~~
parallel
Part of the reason for this is that the center of the galaxy is in the South,
at about 30 degrees. So many astronomically interesting things are in that
direction. Obviously not the case for a solar system object like an asteroid
however.

------
senthilnayagam
more eyes and dollars need to be on near earth objects, such short notice is
kind of scary

~~~
robryan
Given it's size it's probably not something easy to spot from to far away.
Also if I remember correctly there is an issue with near earth asteroids
hiding in the glare of the sun which makes them hard to spot.

------
sampsonjs
Earth to asteroid: Negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.

------
Shamiq
Cool, a birthday gift from Space. :)

